# skinning the hog's feet, ears and tail...I know weird question



## big brown horse (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a good friend that called dibs on my hog's legs, feet, ears and tail for some good old fashioned authentic ehtnic cooking.   She is a fantastic chef with lots of worldly cooking experience.  (Not sure what exactly her plans are, but she gets the snout too when it gets cut and wrapped.)

Anyway, so before the butcher pulls out of my drive he hands me what I asked for, sept it is still hairy etc.  Eww! I have it double bagged up in the outside fridge at the moment.

Now, I didn't think it was a big deal until my friend says, 'how do ya get the hair off?'  OH BOY!  I think she is used to it being done for her at a butcher shop. 

So now I get to ask you guys, 'how do ya get the hair off?'  I'm ok with scalding the parts like you would to the whole hog, but I wasn't sure if that would work _after _the parts were, well, parted. 

Is there a better way?


----------



## big brown horse (Dec 15, 2010)

Woops, I think this should go under the "processing for meat" forum.  Sorry mods, move it if you need to.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 15, 2010)

Use a torch ( or gas range burner) to singe the hair off !


----------



## big brown horse (Dec 15, 2010)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Use a torch ( or gas range burner) to singe the hair off !


Have you done this before?


----------



## freemotion (Dec 15, 2010)

I read it, BBH, recently when researching some butchering stuff.  You also might try scalding it like a chicken and scraping it with the edge of a knife, like would be done with a whole pig (back in the day!)  My dad said they'd use a half-barrel on legs, fill it with water, and pile brush and straw under and over it and set it on fire.  That would heat the water in a few minutes and they'd be good to go.

I wasn't gonna use those parts myself, but recently was looking at those pink feet while the pigs were trying to eat me through the fence and decided I will try to use everything but the oink.  For revenge.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 16, 2010)

big brown horse said:
			
		

> Bossroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup !!! usually for suckling pig.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 16, 2010)

hey bossroo!

we torched our first pigs.. coolest thing ever. whoooot!

someone told me the old school way was to burn a fast hot "straw" fire to get the singe going. 

but we used a big old torch - worked great. 

Free - give them poodles the trotters if you REALLY want revenge
;-)


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 17, 2010)

For the little  larger pigs, first hang the dead pig, then we used to get about a 3-4 foot long iron pipe, wrap an old gunny sack with baleing wire and light it, makes a nice flame to singe off the hair pretty fast


----------

